
$10,000 invested in Bitcoin 6 years ago is worth over $38M today [chart] - nader
http://nader.io/2017/01/09/10000-invested-bitcoin-6-years-ago-worth-38-million-today/
======
chrisbennet
This is great if you want a speculative investment. As a replacement for cash?
Not so much.

